# Fendi the new AMA rescue.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Fendi's daddy died and he was nearly taken to the South LA shelter until one caring relative stood up for him. I found him quivering under his master's bed. Once AMA got him groomed and his teeth fixed he started to prance around - an incredible handsome and noble dog revealed beneath the matted hair and sadness. I have fostered/rescued many many dogs and Fendi is one of the special ones. He takes the mood of all high strung dogs and makes them mellow - he's like the zen master of dogs, both big and small. He's an old soul who reaches right into your heart. If you never experienced the love of a rescued dog then you are truly missing out on something. You will discover that the dog you believed you rescued was sent to rescue you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a beautiful little heart dog! 
Kisses baby!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Another cutie looking for a home. I will have to show this picture and story with my mom. Just wishing I could help.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

This really touched me Bronwyne. Thank you for all you do and we too know the love and compassion for fostering and rescue. It makes me sad to see SM members support those that just breed, BYB's, with positive comments on their new puppies. I have urged and begged folks to take a rescue rather than breed. Make a difference in a life rather that just make more.
Marsha


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww he's a doll! He's going to have a wonderful new life.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a beautiful little boy. I hope he finds his forever home soon. Lucky is the person who gets him:thumbsup:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

He is absolutely ADORABLE!!! I wish I has space because if I did, I would fly to get him in a heartbeat!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Fendi the Beneficent. It won't take long for that fine, noble dog to find his person.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Fendi really touched me. When you deal with as many dogs as I do, you soon come to realize that perfect looks will only get you so far... that there is something so much deeper inside that constitutes what endears us to companion animals. He's a companion in the truest and loyal sense. His pain and sorrow is testament to the devotion he had for his dead master. The sort of dog that people get once in a lifetime and everyone remembers long after they are gone.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh Bron, what an angel and what a wonderful human angel taking care of him. I wonder if he could calm my hounds from ****, LOL. Do tell us more about him. Is he truly a senior? He doesn't look it. I love seniors. You certainly have your hands full with 3 new ones. BIG hug.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fendi is precious, inside and out. Truly, there's a special place in heaven for you, Bron. You go beyond rescue and draw out these very unique characteristics that each dog possesses. I only know a handful of people that do what you do, Deb and Edie included, and it really takes a special talent and special kind of love to do it.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Bonnie,
I believe in karma. My 14-year-old mix had to have a splenectomy 3 weeks ago and the odds were pretty high that the two massive tumors would be cancer. No spleen, no cancer... and my Sugar is literally bouncing around. Means the world to me and I like to think that my reward for helping other dogs gives me a little luck with my own. I do wish that there weren't so many in need of rescue and that the laws on animal neglect/cruelty were tougher and policed.


----------

